# Aluminum Dog Crates



## Maggs (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm referring to the Aluminum crates that you can put in the back of your truck. Anyone have one and do you like it? I'm interested in getting a 2 dog crate, one that preferably has a storage compartment on the top. Are they worth the money? I guess I'm mainly looking for the pros and cons from those of you that own/tried one. Are there any extra attachments that should be purchased along with the crate. Is there a dealer in ND that carries these, I have noticed shipping and handling isn't cheap. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

I have an Owens two dog aluminum box that I bought at Cabelas. I like mine, its light enough that I can move it in and out of my truck myself. It gives me a litlle peice of mind that they are in a safe durable box that is also insulated for warmth in the winter. Owens has a website that shows all thier products and also has a kits for someone that wants to save a littlle money and build one on thier own. They are probably not the best on the market but they do the job at a fair price. I am happy with mine and the dogs seem to like as well.


----------



## Maggs (Nov 7, 2006)

How is your Owens in the summer time. I know aluminum generally stays cooler, but do you have vents...etc to help with cooling?


----------



## Addict (Dec 6, 2006)

I have an Owens dog box that looks like this: http://www.owens-pro.com/images/outdoor ... _large.jpg

The link above shows a picture of how it looks in the summer. It gives them plenty of air-flow during the hot months. In the winter I put the door panels on and they cover everything but the top inch or so.

I have had mine for two years and never had a problem with it. It sits in the back of my truck all year long because I use it almost daily to haul my dogs around. It is lined inside by a plastic sheet that makes cleaning a breeze.

In the winter I fill the bottom with wood shavings. My GSP and GWP never have gotten cold even in January. I can fit my lab in one side and the GSP and GWP in the other side. I have been able to haul up to four pointing dogs (GSP's, GWP's, EP's and Gordon Setters) but only two lab sized dogs. I also have room in my short bed for one more crate for the 5th dog when needed.

I agree with Ryanps18 that they are not the best out there but they are great for the price. My only regret now is that I didn't get one with top storage to haul all the extra stuff. When I take friends and their dogs out hunting with me, a full sized extended-cab truck just doesn't have enough space. I expect mine to last a long time and have been very happy with it.

Addict


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

What color are your dogs?

Un-finished aluminum (diamond plate, brushed) will turn yellow dogs gray. You will need to get a painted or anodized interior.

Other color dogs are OK.


----------

